# Για τους φίλους της αρχαιολογίας, της Κρήτης, της όμορφης γραφής



## nickel (Oct 17, 2009)

Δεν ήξερα στην αρχή τι τίτλο να βάλω σ' αυτό το νήμα, για ένα κείμενο που απευθύνεται πρωτίστως στους αποδέκτες του τίτλου που διάλεξα τελικά. Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο ωραία κείμενα που έχει κανείς την ευκαιρία να διαβάσει στον Τύπο, αλλά ίσως να φταίει που θέλω να το μοιραστώ και η ειδική σχέση μου με τον τόπο που περιγράφει ο Βασίλης Ζηλάκος.

ΤΟΠΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ - ΠΕΡΙΔΙΑΒΑΣΗ
*Ο ήλιος δύει μία ώρα νωρίτερα στις Αρχάνες*

Με τον Γιάννη και την Έφη Σακελλαράκη σε δύο αρχαιολογικούς τόπους της κρητικής πολιτείας
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.texnes&id=92681


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

Σκέφτηκα πριν σχολιάσω: όταν δεν σ' αρέσει κάτι, τι κάνεις;

το προσπερνάς για να μην απογοητεύσεις αυτόν στον οποίον άρεσε, και ο οποίος θέλησε να το μοιραστεί μαζί σου; αλλά τότε δεν υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να ερμηνευτεί αυτό ως αδιαφορία για την προσφορά;

ή το σχολιάζεις, έστω και αρνητικά, γιατί έτσι του δείχνεις ότι η λαχτάρα του να το μοιραστεί έπιασε τόπο, βρήκε ώτα ακουόντων, κι όχι την αδιαφορία; αλλά τότε δεν τον απογοητεύεις με την "κακία" σου;

Δίλημμα. Λόγω χαρακτήρα, έκλινα υπέρ του δεύτερου.

Λογοτεχνικώς, κυρίως ("όμορφη γραφή"), βερμπαλιστικό. Όλο μαζί (αρχαιολογία - Κρήτη - γραφή), υπερβολικά μακροσκελές γι' αυτά που προσφέρει. Κατέληξα να πηδάω αράδες.

Πάντως, το βιβλίο του Σακελλαράκη "Ποιητική της Ανασκαφής", που αναφέρει, είναι καλό (συλλογή κειμένων και άρθρων).


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Θαυμάσια μπορείς να έχεις αντικειμενικό δίκιο για όλα αυτά που γράφεις. Τι, να σου θυμώσω που έχεις άλλη γνώμη; Ή να απογοητευτώ που αντέδρασα σε κάτι με ευχαρίστηση την ώρα που το διάβασα; Αφού κι εγώ αναρωτιόμουν γιατί ακριβώς μου άρεσε κι αν έφταιγε που αρκεί να ξεκινήσεις το κείμενο με τον Γιούχτα και μ' έχεις σκλαβώσει...


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

Όχι μωρέ, απλά, όταν ένα νήμα έχει 0 απαντήσεις, από τη μια στενοχωριέμαι που είναι έτσι μοναχό και από την άλλη, επειδή είμαι ο μόνος απαντών, δυσκολεύομαι να γράψω κάτι αρνητικό, αν η γνώμη μου τυχαίνει να είναι αρνητική· that's all. :)
Σημειωτέον, ότι όλα αυτά είναι κλειδαμπαρωμένα (όπως φαίνεται και από τό άρθρο). Εγώ πήδηξα τα κάγκελα για να μπω στα Ανεμόσπηλια.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον αγαπητό μου nickel!

Ανεμόσπηλια (ο Γιούχτας στο βάθος επάνω):







Η θέα από τα Ανεμόσπηλια προς το Ηράκλειο και τη θάλασσα:


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, εξαιρετικά!


----------

